# UAG school of medicine



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

The university in Guadalajara (UAG) is suppose to have a very good dental educational department. They also have I believe two different clinics. I am wondering if anyone knows if they take clients and do work on them at those clinics. I have some serious dental work to be done on my whole mouth which will be rather expensive.

So here is my question or questions.

Does anyone know about the dental clinics and or how to get an appointment for care? Does one have to be a Mexican citizen?

And does anyone know of a really excellent dentist anywhere in Mexico that have had implants or permanent bridge work done - teeth replaced? Anyone out there that had a really bad mouth of teeth and got them fixed?

It is a scary thing just to walk into a strangers office out of the phone book and have this kind of work done. So if anyone has had an experience with a dentist that involved reconstruction of their mouth - I sure would appreciate your comments. Thanks.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Surfrider, have you tried calling the dental school to ask?


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> Surfrider, have you tried calling the dental school to ask?


Yes and did not get anywhere, I did also send an email but have not heard back.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

surfrider said:


> Yes and did not get anywhere, I did also send an email but have not heard back.


What did they tell You on the phone? I could try calling tomorrow


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Well my Spanish is so horrible and they did not have anyone there when I phoned who spoke English so what they said was beyond me. If you have the time and the language skills, I would really appreciated it. Just get a number of a person there that I could ask questions to who speaks English. I could not even get that far. That is so very nice of you to ask, thank you.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

surfrider said:


> Well my Spanish is so horrible and they did not have anyone there when I phoned who spoke English so what they said was beyond me. If you have the time and the language skills, I would really appreciated it. Just get a number of a person there that I could ask questions to who speaks English. I could not even get that far. That is so very nice of you to ask, thank you.


I will do that and come back with You tomorrow


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

surfrider said:


> Well my Spanish is so horrible and they did not have anyone there when I phoned who spoke English so what they said was beyond me. If you have the time and the language skills, I would really appreciated it. Just get a number of a person there that I could ask questions to who speaks English. I could not even get that far. That is so very nice of you to ask, thank you.


I also sent You a PM with a dentists information


----------



## baregil (Apr 7, 2013)

I was born in Guadalajara in 1950 and lived there ever since. I know all there is to know around and YES I do have the dentist you are looking for. 
MD. Juan Manuel Torres García. Phone: 5233-3630-3779
Office: Angulo St. 2777
He is very skilled, very patient, very careful, very, very inexpensive and puts utmost attention to tiny but important details.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

baregil said:


> I was born in Guadalajara in 1950 and lived there ever since. I know all there is to know around and YES I do have the dentist you are looking for.
> MD. Juan Manuel Torres García. Phone: 5233-3630-3779
> Office: Angulo St. 2777
> He is very skilled, very patient, very careful, very, very inexpensive and puts utmost attention to tiny but important details.


thank you so much for your information


----------

